# Longfellow Bridge, MBTA Red Line



## Joel N. Weber II (May 31, 2008)

I took the MBTA Red Line from Alewife to Charles/MGH yesterday evening, and then from Charles/MGH back to Porter Square.

In both directions, the train seemed to be going very slowly on the half of the bridge closer to Cambridge. I'm wondering if this was a slow order related to the condition of the bridge.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Aug 25, 2008)

There was indeed a period of months when the Red Line trains went slowly across the bridge. I was very surprised when taking the train inbound several hours ago that it was actually going reasonably fast across the bridge. However, as I was walking along Cambridge Street to the Charles / MGH station to catch the outbound train to get back home, I noticed that they still had a weight limit sign for trucks, and I'm pretty sure they're still blocking off one automobile lane in each direction.


----------



## amamba (Aug 25, 2008)

I work on Cambridge Street and they do indeed still have one car lane closed. My understanding is that the bridge needs some major repairs that won't be completed for quite some time. I also believe that the red line will be proceeding at half speed over the bridge until the repairs have been completed....so basically indefinitely. Let's just hope it takes less time than the Big Dig.


----------

